# my mavs offseason wish list



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

use mid exception or sign and trade for delambert
trade van horn stackhouse and bradley for bosh rose and the raps pick
or trade damp and bradley for swift (sign and trade) and the 19th pick
sign keon clark to a minimum contract

instant ship next year


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Even if Bosh does want out of Toronto, I highly doubt they do that man. Take out their pick, add cash consideration from us (maybe even Pavel?) and then we be talking. Samuel Dalembert will command more than the MLE and who could we get him for?

C: Dalembert
PF: Nowitzki
SF: Howard
SG: Daniels
PG: Terry

Or, if somehow we got Bosh we could go massive..

Dalembert
Bosh
Nowitzki
Howard
Terry


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

draft felton or green with the raps pick
draft diogu or simiem with the grizz pick

that'd be dope. lol


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

mff4l said:


> draft felton or green with the raps pick
> draft diogu or simiem with the grizz pick
> 
> that'd be dope. lol


A) The Raptors have the 7th pick, Green will be gone and Felton will still probably be there. Why draft Felton, when we have Devin Harris? Maybe draft a Euro and have Dirk mentor him

B) Grizz have 19th, and Diogu is rising quickly (he recently schooled Taft, apparently) so he'll probably be gone by then. Wayne Simien/m? (whatever), well, I don't know much about his game at all


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Theo! said:


> A) The Raptors have the 7th pick, Green will be gone and Felton will still probably be there. Why draft Felton, when we have Devin Harris? Maybe draft a Euro and have Dirk mentor him
> 
> B) Grizz have 19th, and Diogu is rising quickly (he recently schooled Taft, apparently) so he'll probably be gone by then. Wayne Simien/m? (whatever), well, I don't know much about his game at all



yea i know green will be gone.  I like bynum there too. he's 7 feet 255 and is only 19. lol diogu might/might not return to school (had a press conf tues plus he played for my uncle at asu and he told me that) simien is dope. he's just kind of injury prone. 6 9 255 and strong as an ox. unmovable on the blocks. heck of a rebounder and low post scorer. felton and harris would give us a solid 1/2 punch at the point. if we get that then once harris is ready to start? say bye bye to terry. lol


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

untradables:

dirk, daniels, howard, harris, terry


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mff4l said:


> untradables:
> 
> dirk, daniels, howard, harris, terry


Biggest shock in 05-06? If we trade Terry instead of losing him for nothing, and hand the reins to Harris. :jawdrop:


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

I would love to have Bosh on the Mavs team!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

All these ideas have me pumped for the offseason.
Dalembert
Bosh
Nowitzki
Howard
Terry
Our defense would be good with that lineup.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> All these ideas have me pumped for the offseason.
> Dalembert
> Bosh
> Nowitzki
> ...



or just imagine having

delambert
swift
dirk
howard
terry

lol. 

then of course the grizz's 19th pick that we could use to draft simien, bynum or diogu.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> delambert
> swift or bosh
> dirk
> howard
> terry


if that happened dirk would have to start postin up alot more and that didnt work too well against houston


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> if that happened dirk would have to start postin up alot more and that didnt work too well against houston



and why is that? bosh can score. he has nba 3 point range or did you not know that? swift can post up too. Dirk would have more freedom on offensive and the mavs frontline would be unstoppable as well as athletic and very young. they'd be title contenders for the next decade with that young core of players. LOL


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If we could get that 19th pick, then we pick up Diogu, no doubt. He's a monster, I don't care what size he is.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> If we could get that 19th pick, then we pick up Diogu, no doubt. He's a monster, I don't care what size he is.



ike is only 6 8 but he has a 7 4 wingspan. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Sounds a lot like Tayshaun Prince. 6'9 with a 7'2 wingspan.


----------



## Elyas (Mar 24, 2005)

Any reason why Terry doesn't want to be #2 guard? Has he ever expressed that he likes the point guard position? I think he would be happier at the #2 because he would be able to concentrate on scoring, which he showed he can do easily in the playoffs.

It would be a situation like Seattle had last year. Luke Ridnour as a young point and a good scorer in Ray Allen at #2. I know Terry's not Allen but I still think it would work.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Sounds a lot like Tayshaun Prince. 6'9 with a 7'2 wingspan.



naw ike is more like elton brand 6 9 and a low post player. go google him man. he's an all american this year and was pac 10 player of the year


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Elyas said:


> Any reason why Terry doesn't want to be #2 guard? Has he ever expressed that he likes the point guard position? I think he would be happier at the #2 because he would be able to concentrate on scoring, which he showed he can do easily in the playoffs.
> 
> It would be a situation like Seattle had last year. Luke Ridnour as a young point and a good scorer in Ray Allen at #2. I know Terry's not Allen but I still think it would work.



too short and would get murdered in the post. plus taller sgs like kobe and tmac could just shoot over the top of him because of their athleticism and length


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

mff4l said:


> too short and would get murdered in the post. plus taller sgs like kobe and tmac could just shoot over the top of him because of their athleticism and length


Bingo, Terry is smallish (6'2?) and Devin is horribly weak and skinny. Which ever one you tried to play on a big SG would get murdered.

It could work against Portland and Chichago (or any other teams that play with a small SG)


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

bad bad bad idea! we are going away frm undersized. look at the 6ers even AI has gone back to the point i like terry as a 6th man playing 30mpg at the 1 and the 2 but not as a full time sg starter


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

terry2damp said:


> bad bad bad idea! we are going away frm undersized. look at the 6ers even AI has gone back to the point i like terry as a 6th man playing 30mpg at the 1 and the 2 but not as a full time sg starter


I agree, play it for a few minutes a game (say 5-10) to change it up but any long stretches will get exploited


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

We tried this experiment with Nash and Van Excel on the court at the same time. It does cause the other team problems however the problem with one of our 6-2 guys trying to guard thier 6-6 guy is too much of a liability. And we would get killed on the boards as well. It's amazing how much having a 6-6 2 guard matters on the boards. I can't tell you how many 2nd shots we gave up when we went with two short guards. It was really frustrating to watch the team play decent defense for 20 seconds make them take a tough shot and then let the other team get the rebound and have to to it all over again.

I am tired of Nellie like experiments. Lets just go with traditional basketball and have a good sized 2-guard.

As interesting as all the tricked up line-ups were they will only get you so far. I say no Terry playing the 2 unless it is for a very short time once in a while to throw the other team off. But certainly not on a regular basis.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

i have no prob with terry playing mins at the 2 against the other teams reserve 2 guard i would like to see him come off the bench next year and play 10 mins at 2 and 18 at the 1


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Am I the only one who isn't impressed by Marquis Daniels. I'm really hoping that the Mavs handing that guy the huge contract after a couple of good games wasn't a mistake. I was never sold on him in the first place, and his inconsistency this season hasn't helped at all.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Marquis never had the chance to prove himself with the inconsistant minutes and injuries that occured in the season. The guy (if starting) could be in danger of a triple-double each night. I remember one particular game when he cam off the bench he had like 12 points, 9 rebounds, 8 assists and 2 steals. If he can improve his jumpshot in the offseason I would have no qualms in handing him the starting SG position.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

There are two things Marquis needs to fix and if he does he will be great. He must become a decent shooter. He does not have to be a sharpshooter from 3-pt range but he must keep the defense honest. He can not miss the open 15 footers. I think he must shoot 33% from 3pt range and 45% overall.

The other thing is he must become more efficient with the ball. He makes too many turnovers mostly because it looks like he is not playing carefully enough. You must protect the ball when it is in your hands you can not allow guys to knock the ball away. Especially as a 2-guard. It's one thing for Dampier to be sloppy with the ball but it's another if it is your SG who is not suppose to turn the ball over does it.

If he fixes these two things I think he will be a fantastic 2 guard in this league.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Marquis was still playing like a rookie this past season due to the fact that with these two seasons combined, it would make a full season. I expect far more from him next season, those bad handling errors will all be phased out I believe and his jump shot will improve, but it will take another 2 season for him to fully figure out IMO.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the injuries slow him down a lot. Hopefully he doesnt get injured this season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Antoine Wright on Chris Bosh loving Toronto.

http://www.nba.com/media/raptors/June22Antoine.mp3


----------

